# Was sind das für blasen ????



## Kleiner-Zander (22. Juni 2007)

Bei uns im kanal steigen manchmal so blasen auf !!!! Sind das gründelnde Fische oder etwas anderes ??????  |kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

hallo,
das könnten fische sein,ist schwer das jetzt zu erläutern,aber es könnten auch gase sein......

mfg Andy


----------



## caprifischer79 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

Pupsende Karpfen sind das. Sprich das doch mal bei euch auf der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung an. Ist ja widerlich.
Und da angelst du??#q


----------



## angler0507 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*



caprifischer79 schrieb:


> Pupsende Karpfen sind das. Sprich das doch mal bei euch auf der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung an. Ist ja widerlich.
> Und da angelst du??#q


 
Hey, du bist hier im Junior-Bereich. Gerade hier sollten die Fragensteller vernünftige Antworten bekommen! #d

Zur Frage: So aus der Ferne ist das tatsächlich schwer zu beurteilen. Hat der Kanal einen sehr modrigen Grund und sind es auf der gesamten Oberfläche regelmässig auftauchende "Blasen", die in regelrechten "Bläschen-Ketten" aufsteigen, handelt es sich meist um Fäulnisgase.
Es können natürlich auch gründelnde Fische sein, aber die verursachen meiner Erfahrung nach nicht ununterbrochen Blasen wie es bei Gasen der Fall ist... Deshalb: Ich tippe auf Fäulnisgase!#c


----------



## Mendener (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

Einen Fisch erkennt man auch daran, das die Bläschen nicht die ganze Zeit an der gleichen Stell auf steigen, sondern "wandern". Bei mir am See erzeugen die Schleien kleine Bläschen die schön umher gehen ... da sieht man immer wo die Schleien sind und wo sie hin gehen ...


----------



## Steinadler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

also können sowohl faulgase als auch fische sein bei fischen sind es meist gaaanz viele kleine blasen die auch malk wandern bei gas sinds große blasen die unregelmäßig an der selben stelle auftauchen 
@carpfischer 
man muss nicht immer schreiben was man denkt ..... und was soll an faulgasen schlimm sein die entstehen halt wenn planzen oder ähnliches am boden verrotten kenn da ein paar gewässer wo es so is kannst ja stolz auf deinen "sauberen" see sein


----------



## Skipper47 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

Das kann auch durch Wasserbewegungen kommen, z.B. wenn Schleusen da sind und das Wasser in unreglemässigen Abständen bewegt wird (zu oder Ablauf) dann lösen sich die Faulgase.


----------



## caprifischer79 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

Upss... habt ja Recht..#t...
Fische im Rhein.. da gibts solche Blasen in heißen Sommern nur in den Häfen.
Die Vorredner haben schon Recht..
Da verfault irgendwas. Und die Blasen steigen hoch weil gründelnde Fische den Schlamm anstoßen. Wenn du den Schlamm teils am Ufer betrachtest, wirst du sehen das ein Teil der Gasperlen dort höchstwahrscheinlich direkt dem Schlick aufsitzt. Wenn du die antippst perlen die Blasen ab und steigen halt hoch. Thats it. 

Aber mal im Ernst, können Karpfen pupsen?
Ok...ok..


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

okay danke !!!!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

Welcher Kanal?

Bei uns hatten wir sowas vor Jahren auch mal, dass ständig Blasen aufstiegen. Die Wanderten auch hin und her. Fische dachten wir also. Zumal: Faulschlamm ist da nämlich weit und breit nicht.

Nur als die nach 2 Tagen ununterbrochenen sprudeln immer noch munter hin und her wanderten kam uns das ganze dann doch ziemlich spanisch vor.

Die Erklärung kam von nem Einheimischen. Waren aufsteigende Grubengase, denn die gesamte Gegend ist Bergbaugebiet gewesen. Vermutlich werden die Blasen da heute immer noch kontinuierlich hin und herwandern...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## ravin (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

caprifischer 79: Klar doch, gründelnde Fische halten sich ja auch so wahnsinnig gern an Stellen mit Faulschlamm auf! Wo hast du denn deine Prüfüng gemacht ?

Faulgas entweicht dem Gewässerboden von selbst, weil von der Natur nachproduziert wird. 

Bewegen sich die Blasen nicht von der Stelle, hast Du es mit Faulgas zu tun, dann solltest Du überlegen, ob Du die Angelstelle wechselst.
Die Fische meiden Faulgas und es hat keinen Sinn, diese Bereiche anzuwerfen. Mfg ravin


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

Große Blasen an einer stelle sind meist eingeschlossene 
GAse die durch evtl abfallenden Wasserdruck oder eben durch dsich ändernde Strömung vom Grund lösen und dann aufsteigen. Sind idr so an 20 cent Stück groß.

Kleine Blasen die sich aber bewegen, sprich nicht an einem einzelnen Ort aufsteigen sind meist Fische


----------



## yamo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

Moin,

das ist in der Tat meistens schwer zu beurteilen. Einzeln aufsteigende Blasen sind meist Gase. Wenn es jedoch ein wandernder Blasenteppich ist, der von feinem Schaum umgeben ist, sind es Fische. Je nach Größe der Schaumblasen kann man sogar abschätzen, ob es Brassen oder eher Karpfen sind.
Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Gruß Micha


----------



## fritte (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

wenn die blasen wirklich kontinuirlich aufsteigen, dann sind das keine fische. Es könnten aber auch waller sein, die dort für ein paar minuten ausharren. bei uns ist das hier auch häufiger so. mußte halt mal beobachten und dann noch mal posten.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*

oky danke für eure ANTWORTEN !!!!!


mfg


kleiner-zander


----------



## Taco65 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für blasen ????*



caprifischer79 schrieb:


> Pupsende Karpfen sind das. Sprich das doch mal bei euch auf der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung an. Ist ja widerlich.
> Und da angelst du??#q


 

danke. wegen diese Posting habe ich kaffee über all auf mein bildschirm und schreibtisch gespuckt, vor lauter lachen.


----------

